# Does our website target seniors like it should



## tylerrbrown (Sep 7, 2012)

...or did I make a complete hash of it.  I just spent a whole bunch of time tweaking all aspects of our site to tailor it to our niche market, high school seniors. Does it work? Does it make you want to "convert" (contact us) or just bail because it's too business-like?

Thanks for your feedback.

Tyler R. Brown
http://tylerrbrown.com


----------



## Tamgerine (Sep 7, 2012)

Hmm! You know I like it. It's fresh without turning away the parents who are going to be the ones paying for the photos. I think it appeals to both.

The only thing that bothers me is your white framed logo where the R and text look totally pixelated to me and doesn't look as nice as the rest of the graphics you have featured. It looks like to tried to post a small graphic bigger than it originally is.

Oh! Also your browser title says, "The Best Senior Photographer" which sounds a little smug and off-putting to me. I'd change it to your studio name, personally speaking.


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 7, 2012)

Tamgerine said:


> Hmm! You know I like it. It's fresh without turning away the parents who are going to be the ones paying for the photos. I think it appeals to both.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me is your white framed logo where the R and text look totally pixelated to me and doesn't look as nice as the rest of the graphics you have featured. It looks like to tried to post a small graphic bigger than it originally is.



Holy poop Tammy, what a great catch, that's exactly what happened, I put a sticky note on my desk to go back to IL and recreate that after I blew it up, and just completely forgot!  

THANK YOU!!!!  Great feedback.


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 7, 2012)

When I read "seniors" I had a much different pre-conceived thought in my mind.


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 7, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> When I read "seniors" I had a much different pre-conceived thought in my mind.


Yes, high school senior, but I would photograph the other kind too!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2012)

I would invest in a posing guide. On the first page are multiple incomplete poses where the subject is hacked right in half. "Like it should"??? No.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2012)

*Moving to the Websites Forum.*


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2012)

Website-wise, I think you've done well.  I especially like the way you have your pricing/product page laid out.  I know how much and what I'm going to get.


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback, after looking at the homepage, I completly agree, lots of midriff hacking on there. Oh, and I just bought 2 posing guides off Amazon yesterday.

Thanks.


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 7, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Website-wise, I think you've done well.  I especially like the way you have your pricing/product page laid out.  I know how much and what I'm going to get.



Thanks, did you see that the whole thing is "responsive". That makes it much harder but it looks good on small devices too.


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes. I think it looks to business like and not nearly 'hip' enough.

The seniors are the ones you want to attract to your web site. They will then refer mom and dad.

More like this - Jessica Edwards Photography


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 9, 2012)

Excellent looking site..


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 9, 2012)

KmH said:


> Yes. I think it looks to business like and not nearly 'hip' enough.
> 
> The seniors are the ones you want to attract to your web site. They will then refer mom and dad.
> 
> More like this - Jessica Edwards Photography



This is indeed quite "flashy".  Keyword, Flash.  One of my primary design goals was to not use Adobe Flash, as it (like this page) does not work on IOS or most devices.  Our site get's about half of its traffic from these devices.  I do agree it needs to be a bit more "edgy"... and I like Jessica's, just going to have to figure out how to do it in HTML5 or something.


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 9, 2012)

foto_tuts said:


> Excellent looking site..



Thank you!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 9, 2012)

Great website. Very well put together. Really liked the pricing page, _except_ that it was not intuitive to find. I understand what you're going for with "investment", because it is an investment, but "pricing" would be much more intuitive and easy to find. On the pricing page, you could put something along the lines of investment. I don't like searching for things that should be easy to find. 

The website is smooth, modern looking, and very well laid out. I could easily jump from your wedding shots, to children shots, and see each set in blog format (your most recent sets showing at the top). The sets I looked at tell a story too, so good job. 

I agree with Derrel posing could be improved overall, but the treatment of the images looks good. 




KmH said:


> Yes. I think it looks to business like and not nearly 'hip' enough.
> 
> The seniors are the ones you want to attract to your web site. They will then refer mom and dad.
> 
> More like this - Jessica Edwards Photography



I would strongly disagree with this particular website example. Her site is very clunky to move through. The actual page and photos only take up about 40% of my window on my 24" 1920x1080 screen.  Everything you click on, you wait for. And it's *FLASH*! :thumbdown:


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks!  Great advice.  I'll look into the "investment" vs "pricing" link.  I'm sure we could start a whole new thread on just that!  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...nk-your-what-you-charge-page.html#post2710375

What did you think of how we did the high school senior pictures gallery:

Our Photography Gallery

?


----------

